# In need of Help from my fellow sportsman! Vandals Suck!



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I usually don't like to use negative energy and hopefully this isn't too bad......but, I went camping to my favorite spot in the entire world last night and this is what I found. My tent has been set up all summer so we can make multiple outings. It is on a little private spot that is a piece of heaven. When my son and I arrived last night we found that someone didn't feel the same way and destroyed my entire camp. My wall tent was slashed to pieces. My 6 cots were all slashed as well. My 4 wheeler had flat tires with the electrical wires yanked out and gone. The seat was slashed as well. 
My post is not to try and find why people do such selfish acts of destruction but to get the word out. If anyone hears of someone doing this at all, please let me know. I would LOVE to get to the bottom of this and find out who did it. 
I believe that my family who were all joining together for this Labor Day weekend will have their plans dampened a bit. The crazy thing is that they didn't do it with a knife but broke the glass in my lantern and cut everything up with the glass. I know this is a HUGE long shot but I am not posting for sympathy but in hopes that someone may have heard of someone bragging about it along the way.
BTW, this happened on the Wasatch Front.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Dude, I would seriously KILL someone if that happened to me because I would seriously have some ANGER MANAGEMENT issues after that. Where did this happen? Give us exact info if you can please because this kinda BS should never happen to anybody. I seriously cannot believe someone would do that much damage or even damage just one thing for that matter when it's not even theirs to touch. All I can say, is whoever did this has some big kahuna's because this is just not good humanity.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

That really sucks! Sorry to hear the bad news.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

AZZHOLES!!!!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't believe that it was hunters. They would have had a knife and slashed it with that if desired. The tent is 3 miles from the road. I don't know if who ever did this went in specifically to do the damage or more likely, was just out for a walk and happened upon my tent where they felt that it was a threat to their solace or sorts. The police mentioned that most environmental groups have tendencies to do this type of damage but usually leave stickers behind stating their cause. We have such little to go on and thus getting the word out might uncover some overheard bragging.


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Unreal, possible it may have been Marijuana growers? Know it's a big problem in So. Utah but not sure about the Front. That just stinks big time, sorry man.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

You should place some cameras hidden about. It might be someone who thinks they may have purpose for this type of assualt.If that's the case they may be back to see if they achieved their goal.
I hope you find out who did this to you.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

That is a good idea--hang a trail cam to watch your camp. I bet it was some of the antihunters that did the damage. A hunter would have used a knife. We have ran into some hostile treehuggers in that canyon before. Good luck catching those dirtbags.

Hawkeye


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

My bet would be dirt bag jealous hunters. Sorry to hear and hope you find who did it.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

First, let me say I'm very sorry to hear this. These people would go crazy if the same happened to their property. I hope they are caught and properly punished.

Second let me say, I DO NOT AGREE with having your tent set up all summer. It makes for a pretty easy target for this crap. You say it was 3 miles off the road, why was your wheeler in there, and why on earth would you leave your wheeler unattended? I'm sure I do not have all the info from your post, but I'm tired of seeing camps left all summer. Its out of control!

Again- with what I just ranted on, you certainly did not deserve to have your property vandalized in any way shape or form. I sincerley hope you find out who.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

He has property thus the reason the wheelers and tent being set for however long as he wants. There is no reason for anyone to destroy anyone elses crap. He also shouldn't have to explain himself to justify what a real coward did.
Not trying to bash anyone here except the dirt bag person who did the damage.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

Private land?
Bordering public land?


----------



## johnboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Where's the respect for other peoples property ? How could the people who did this to your gear ever justify that behaviour
Not much chance of finding them ,i suppose , but you never know


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

What they did is wrong. No two ways about it but I need to know. Is it private land? I interpreted this as being your private little spot on public land.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

That sucks! Let me know if you need some rope. O|*


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Muleskinner and squigie you guys are fishing!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

If Karma exists either your punched a newborn or someone is due for anal fissures....


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Just some info here.

I know where this is. It is public land. Although, they ride their atv's all over up there. Not even on roads. Last year after hiking for a few hours to get to this spot, saw some nice bucks, started after them, and then here comes the atv's up the draw. No roads no trails. 

Maybe fellow hunters saw this and wanted to teach them a lesson. By no means should that ever be done. It ticks me off that people do this crap. ITS WRONG!!! I JUST hiked in today for 2 hours to find my tree stand stolen. Yes it ticks me off, but its public land. What do you do? Nothing. 

I do hope they catch whoever did his.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Robinland your full of crap.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Swbuckmaster, I sent you a pm. There is more if you want to contact me. 

I think its wrong what happened. Don't get me wrong. Sometimes things happen for a reason. I don't know why, and u do hope there is some info to catch these guys.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> Muleskinner and squigie you guys are fishing!


What's wrong with that?

If it's public land, it was abandoned property.

I wouldn't do it... but it isn't much different than illegal dumping, if it's on public land.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

So because it's public land and he left his stuff there he deserves this? What a joke.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There are a lot of ifs here. 

If it is public land he should not of left his property there through the summer.
If it is private land they he could leave the property there and we have a problem with vandals and trespassers.

Which ever the case may be the property should not of been destroyed or damaged. If it was on public land it should of been reported and left alone. If it was on private land it should of been left alone. 
Whatever it is there is a little bit more of the story that needs to be told.


----------



## jasonwayne191 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry your stuff got thrashed 22! Hope you find who did it. I'll keep my ears open.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm not fishing. It is what it is. Leave your stuff alone on public land and you should know the risk. Should it have happened? No. Should the stuff be up there for 3-1/2 months and set up as a private retreat? No. Why not just leave your truck up there too with the keys in the ignition? I'll call a spade a spade. 

The people that did this are criminals and don't care about others. 

The people that left it there are idiots and don't care about others.

Just because one action is worse than the other it doesn't make the other one right. I don't have much respect for any of them.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I don't believe that it was hunters. They would have had a knife and slashed it with that if desired. *The tent is 3 miles from the road.* I don't know if who ever did this went in specifically to do the damage or more likely, was just out for a walk and happened upon my tent where they felt that it was a threat to their solace or sorts. The police mentioned that most environmental groups have tendencies to do this type of damage but usually leave stickers behind stating their cause. We have such little to go on and thus getting the word out might uncover some overheard bragging.





elk22hunter said:


> My 4 wheeler had flat tires with the electrical wires yanked out and gone. The seat was slashed as well.


And was the 4 wheeler 3 miles from a road? Did you use the wheeler to haul all of the other stuff in? 3 miles of off roading?

I hope the authorities get this one sorted out.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, what the heck is the matter with people? :evil: Hope they get caught..

I would never leave my stuff unattended for more than a day for fear of that sort of thing. Jerks!!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Fishrmn said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe that it was hunters. They would have had a knife and slashed it with that if desired. *The tent is 3 miles from the road.* I don't know if who ever did this went in specifically to do the damage or more likely, was just out for a walk and happened upon my tent where they felt that it was a threat to their solace or sorts. The police mentioned that most environmental groups have tendencies to do this type of damage but usually leave stickers behind stating their cause. We have such little to go on and thus getting the word out might uncover some overheard bragging.
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Fishrmn said:
> 
> 
> > elk22hunter said:
> ...


I was thinking this myself. Maybe you meant you were 3 miles from a main road and there was a side road or legal atv trail you took to get where you are? I'm hoping this is the case. If not, then I believe the "vandals" did us all a favor. Before anyone gets their panties all bunched up just remember I'm speaking in hypotheticals and am not condemning anyone. I think you need to tell the story a little more thoroughly elkhunter22.

In all honesty who hasn't had thoughts of doing something like this when they see illegal dumpings, atv tracks going through riparian areas, beer cans left all over the woods, etc... Lot's of mouth breathing Utard's are out there just tarding away and ruining everything for the rest of us. Wouldn't mind seeing a few of them get their comeuppance. Once again I'm not condemning anyone but would like a little more background on the story.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

I highly doubt Scott was using his 4-wheeler to bushwack back in 3 miles. I don't even know Scott but from his many, many posts on ethics I surely don't see him doing this.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Well it is pretty clear that his four wheeler that had the wire pulled and seat slashed wasn't at the trailhead, gate or in the garage and was at the tent site. It is also pretty clear that the tent and cots were three miles from the road and sitting there for 3-1/2 months. Just saying what I read in his post. Maybe he should clarify if it is not clear enough.....


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Yahtahay said:


> I highly doubt Scott was using his 4-wheeler to bushwack back in 3 miles. I don't even know Scott but from his many, many posts on ethics I surely don't see him doing this.


I don't know him either. But he did leave a tent and other property for 3 1/2 months on public property.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy Poop Stains Batman! haha, I leave to take my kids hunting for the weekend and this thread goes hog wild with accusations. 
My camp is on PRIVATE ground. There are mining roads in the area that have existed since 1878. We do NOT ride off the roads EVER. We have paid the Forest Service thousands of dollars over the past few years for a "special use permit" that allows us to access our property. Most of the area is private and we have formed a Co-op which allows us to be a bigger Gorilla in the fight to access property on roads that existed long before the Forest Service whom wants to control the road without authority. We have just recently mended relationships with the FS and have become friends instead of enemies and now work together in a give and take relationship. There are many who feel that this area should be and/or is public. That is NOT the case. The people who did this to me are dirt bags no matter what group of people they run with. I don't know if it's earth muffins, hunters, women, or men. I don't want to accuse any group and think ill feelings about someone who most likely had nothing to do with this. 
The guy that said that he knows who we are and that he walked hours to hunt this area and we all waltzed in on the wheelers doing some cross country is full of crap on the cross country part. He may be telling the entire truth on the fact that he walked in for hours but had to have seen the signs from the Co-op along the way stating that this was in fact private. The people in the Co-op have had this land in their families for over a hundred years and was passed down from hard working miners that never knew what a Eco terrorist was. Never knew that hunters might hold grudges against the person who now held title to that piece of heaven.
I began hunting this place 35 years ago. I have had many years that I could not access the area. I then had written permission to hunt it and access it. After a few years of permission from the miners families, I was offered a parcel of land to purchase and join this group. Of course, I was all over it and now have to fear scum sucking pigs who don't have any mental capability to leave things that arent theirs alone. What happened to my items were just wrong whether it was private or public. I can understand people being upset if it was in fact public land. Not JUSTIFIED but upset. 
I realize FULLY that I took a chance on leaving things up there. It is a lot of work to set up the 17 X 20 wall tent each time that I go. It is nice to have a place that I feel is sacred and ready to go when I arrive with my family and friends. I just returned from there an hour ago and had my married kids and a few friends ALL in my tent with tarps over the top to keep any rain out from our new damaged situation. These thugs can NOT stop me from enjoying my most favorite place on earth with my family. 
Thanx for ALL of the kind comments that many of you have posted. Thank YOU SWbuckmaster for trying to enlighten others in my behalf. You are very kind. Hopefully, I have answered all accusations! I simply wanted to see if my "Fellow Sportsman" would give me a hand in catching these thugs. Didn't think that I would have to justify myself in my rotten situation.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying the public vs private part Scott. Just where is this property? Is this land in the Uintas or? Sounds like you may have some pissed off people that see you use the road for something when they can't? Regardless, the bastards that did this to your property should be shot on sight!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

You're a good guy 22 and shouldn't have had to justify anything! At least you were able to salvage some time with your family. Some people on here need to get over themselves. 

Signed a "fellow sportsman"


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

First thing that comes to mind is KIDS! It is a chance, but I would gather your stuff. But leave just enough to lure them back in. My guess is they will revisit your camp, but I am sure you can work a trail cam and maybe get some suspects.

And in all regards your first post kinda left some "?"... And you know that this site there are those that would feed on thier own young if they could!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

It obviously wasnt clear whether the land was public or private. Either way nobody yet has tried to justify what was done to your belongings. People should know by now where I stand on on use of public land and I won't waiver from those beliefs. I also won't waiver on my beliefs as to what it is done on private land. 

Criminal acts are criminal acts in my book. Reading the post it looked as if there were two parties that were breaking the law. It was a pretty easy assumption to make especially given the fact that many people here seem to have no problem with leaving their personal belongins on public property year round as if it is some sort of an entitlement.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

blazingsaddle said:


> First, let me say I'm very sorry to hear this. These people would go crazy if the same happened to their property. I hope they are caught and properly punished.
> 
> Second let me say, I DO NOT AGREE with having your tent set up all summer. It makes for a pretty easy target for this crap. You say it was 3 miles off the road, why was your wheeler in there, and why on earth would you leave your wheeler unattended? I'm sure I do not have all the info from your post, but I'm tired of seeing camps left all summer. Its out of control!
> 
> Again- with what I just ranted on, you certainly did not deserve to have your property vandalized in any way shape or form. I sincerley hope you find out who.


My camp (trailer, quad, ME) stays all summer. I spend hours cleaning up after camps who spend three days in a spot and leave a months worth of trash behind. This is unacceptable and if I'm thinking that it was probably suggested to you by detectives that one Troy James Knapp might have something to do with it? The Cedar Mountain Cabin Creeper dude? I hope you find who it was and at least let them know how it effected your boy....not cool at all.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

martymcfly73 said:


> So because it's public land and he left his stuff there he deserves this? What a joke.


I never said he deserved it. Nor did I imply it.

And, at that point, we still didn't have any clarification on whether it was public or private ground. I was simply making a statement about property left on public ground.

elk22hunter, thanks for the update. I do hope you get some leads.

I DO have a problem with people that leave their camps set up for prolonged periods on public ground. But...
Your land; your business. The vandals had no business even touching your stuff. (Even if it was an "easy target".)


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

It is now a little bit more clear. We have a few more pieces of the story. 

As I said before, I hope the authorities can get this all sorted out. Nothing in the first 3 pages said it was on private property. Nor that the 3 miles of roads are open to some, but not the public at large. The vandalism was a despicable act.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

One thing that pisses me off about all this is they didn't take anything, they just destroyed Scott's stuff. They had nothing to gain like they would if they stole his stuff. What the hell is wrong with some people??!!
Too bad they didn't trip and fall on a EPEK while they were there.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:roll: Sheesh people are thick on here. _(O)_ 

Scott I am sorry for your loss, this kind of stuff ticks me off. Sadly, I have come to expect it from people on public land...but to come across onto private is even a bigger issue. This is why the private property laws are how they are, there are a few a$$4oles out there that create a blackeye for all.

I hope you get to the bottom of this, wouldn't it be fun to be waiting and stick them in the buttocks with 100 gr epek? :mrgreen:


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the Vandals hitting your camp.
Nothing worse than some low life taking an others property or damaging an others property because they want to prove some point. Regardless of where his tent was set up or how long, nobody had the right to do what they did. 
There is not too many people out there who are more generous, kind, and willing to help a fellow hunter or outdoorsman than Scott!

I know your going through some rough times, just hang in there.
It might just be a few tangible items that were ruined or destroyed, just don't give up your love for the outdoors!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanx to ALL for your comments. Thanx to the people who were a bit attacking to me previously but now realize the "real story" and offering your regret. 
Longbow and bwhntr, your comments made me smile. The problem with an Epek to the butt, it would most likely give too much damage and I would be held for murder. 
Seriously, EVERYONE, thanx for your concern. I really don't think that it was hunters. No knife etc... leads to those conclusions but I would rather not think that a "fellow sportsman" would do those type of acts. I would be more likely to strike a nerve of someone with knowledge of this on the eco forums but I don't want to join those forums and I don't want to stir a bee's nest and possibly bring on more problems.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Good point Elk22...maybe a Grimreaper to the buttocks then. Much less damage.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

For the record, I wasn't accusing you of anything. Just asking for more of the story and you cleared things up quite nicely with your follow up post. I'm a landowner too and if anyone ever did this on my land I wouldn't want to put an epek through their butt, I'd want to put an epek through their windpipe. Too bad that couldn't come true.


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss 22. I took the chance of leaving my wall tent on Boulder Mountain un-attended from the GS deer hunt to the late LE elk hunt (2 weeks) last year and would have to think twice about doing that again hearing some of the "strong opinions" on here and seeing your photo.

I'm no detective but between the hunter on this thread who "claims" your camp/ATVs drive off road onto public ground, there being a mix of private and public ground close to your camp, road access granted to a few but not all, being a power player "gorilla" in your co-op, and "There are many who feel that this area should be and/or is public", I would suspect it is another hunter in the area. However you know the other owners and politics with the public better than me.

I don't know how you can be so certain about a knife not being used (supposedly ruling out it being another hunter/outdoorsman), I would think that would be almost impossible to tell with certainty. I just find it interesting that this happend close to or on the archery hunt and not earlier this summer.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

The "evidence" that I could come up with to assist some in my thinking is that the lantern wasn't thrashed, it was just broken for the glass. The tears dont line up in a straight line. The fabric has a definite "punch" through point and then torn down and up from that point. A knife would have been a straight line. The glass in my lantern was rounded and thus where they punched trough, and then tore up and down, don't line up in the thread structure of the tent fabric. This means that the tear going down may have been anywhere from 1/4 to 1/2 inch to the right or left of the tear going up. If a knife was used, the cut and the tear would have been in a straight line if that makes sense.
The part that I am still trying to figure out is the delicate way in which they did their work. They made 11 tears from top to bottom. The made a single cut down each of my cots. Everything they did just made things Useless but not "destroyed". Not to try and think how I would destroy something but I wouldn't do it daintilly. I would have swung cots and bashed them into trees and each other until they were toast. I would hang from the rafters of the tent, breaking and bending the poles as well. The 4 wheeler would be in the gully next to the tent. I think that most of you think this same way. The beautiful thing is that I wouldn't do this to someones items but it was just done so feminine or daintilly. Not saying that it's women, because they knew to pull off my spark plug wire and get rid of it. I am just saying that it could have been men who aren't totally violent. Just too much of it doesn't make sense to me. Possibly they wanted to do things the way that I described but felt that if someone else was in the area, that would bring attention and they were able to accomplish their goals and go virtually undetected as they were inside the entire time and nobody would know the difference. Ugghh, who knows.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Who does this crap! Doesn't matter what the land ownership was, I just couldn't tear up another man's possessions as I know how hard I have to work for mine.

It would be tough to slash tires with a piece of glass though. The glass would break before you could rip a tire with it unless the tire was really thin. You would probably cut yourself up pretty good using glass. You could always see if you could recreate the rips, obviously be careful though.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Sorry elk22 - people that do this kind of stuff are sewer trash with no respect for anything. Wouldn't surprise me if they beat their kids to (if it was done by adults). Real low lifes. There's just no call for this kind of behavior anywhere.

I left a camera up once on public land. Checked it several times over a 2 month period, and came back the last time to find it ripped off the tree and smashed to bits. Never again will I leave anything on public land...now we have to worry about private land too apparently. I hope you find out who did this and they are punished accordingly. If it was a hunter, I'd support jerking their hunting license for a time. You know if they behave like this, they probably would break game laws as well.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Dude, that is messed up.... I hope you find out who did that


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

I would kill them if I found them that is crap ghat they would cut your tent!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm sorry Scott, people are very disrespectful and it sucks that it happened to such a good guy. Doesn't matter if it was private or not, people should not do this kind of act. One of the things I think that is so great about you, is you always find a way to turn lemons into lemonade.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Yep it sucks when people damage and steal your property. I doubt you will ever find out who did it unless they were dumb enough to leave evidence that can be followed up. Too bad there are a few people out there that can't handle someone else having something that they do not.

We had our camp (ON PRIVATE LAND) broken into and they caused more damage trying to get in than anything was worth that they took. Not much you can do in remote areas.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

On the bright side, karma is a beast. With any luck whoever did this had their house burn down or something like that. They will get theirs.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Read all the responses concerning private vs public land and it leaves me with a few questions. So who decides how long I may leave my camp set up on public land? If I set up a camp on public land for 3-4 days am I safe to leave camp?, or will someone decide I have been there too long and vandalize my camp. Say I leave camp all day to go on a long walk in hunt and return after 12 hours of hunting only to find my camp vandalized, or if I am leaving my camp for that length of time am I required to pull up camp until I return and then set my camp back up. Can I leave a camp set up for 2 days?, 3 days, 4 days, 1 week, 2 weeks, or just what are the rules. Seems like those responding are setting their own rules as to the length of time a camp may be set up on public land.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

By law most places limit camping to 14 days in the same spot


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Now I am a little worried, I left my trailer up the canyon this last weekend so I didn't have to drag it back up a few days later to finish the last 8 days of my LE elk hunt. Scott, sorry for your loss, I hope you find the perps. If you get a chance, PM me the general area this took place so I can at least have some piece of mind (mine is in the Wasatch Front area as well). I didn't sleep last night too well and I won't tonight after reading this thread. According to some on here, I am a dumb azz for leaving it, but if one knew the area, there isn't exactly a line of campers waiting to use the spot. Plus, it is a crappy road and a 4 hour round trip, more than I want to drive a trailer back and forth. I knew I should have set up a trail cam to monitor it, ****!


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I do not condone these kinds of acts in any way shape or form, for any reason.

From your original post, it left a lot to the imagination of public or private land, on a road or not. I made some assumptions to what really happened.
Thank you for clearing this up... I meant no harm or insult to you or your situation. I hope some restitution is found on your behalf.


----------

